# John Deere 111 ?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has some pics of the governor, and throttle linkage on a L-head Briggs engine. I have one a am trying to figure out where the governor linkage hooks to on the dash side of the throttle setup? It is still connected to the engine/ carb side but the throttle cable side is loose, and it seems as if something is missing..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have discovered it is the choke linkage, but there is something missing that it hooks too.. It is the style that when the throttle is pushed all the way up that is the choke position, and slightly back down to the run position.. then all the way down to idle..


----------



## Hurdigurdiman (Mar 11, 2014)

which size battery is used for a John Deere L110 Auto lawn tractor? A 12 or a 6 volt? thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Walter,can you post a pic,or give a # ?
Hurdigurdiman,wrong thread. But,to answer your question,it should be 12 volts.

Walter, go to www.partstree.com click on B/S engines,at bottom of page. Then,at left put in the model #272707-xxxx-xx.
When it comes up,click on controls.


----------

